# 2008 Cabela's King Kat Tournament Schedule....



## BuckeyeTom (Apr 6, 2004)

Nice to see some Cabela's King Kat Tourneys on the Ohio River!

Cabela's King Kat 2008

2/23 Santee Cooper - South Carolina
4/26 Ohio River - Henderson, Kentucky
5/3 Pickwick and Wilson Lakes - Alabama
5/17 Tawakoni Lake - Texas
5/31 Mississippi River - New Madrid, Missouri
6/21 Missouri River / Old Hickory Lake - St Joseph, Missouri
7/12 Cumberland River - Gallatin, Tennessee
7/26 Missouri River - Waverly, Missouri(night)
9/6 Ohio River - Point Pleasant, West Virginia
9/13 Ohio River - Madison, Indiana
9/26 9/27 King Kat Classic Ohio River - Henderson, Kentucky
Possible / Tennessee River Camden, Tennessee

Thanks to Tournament Director - Tannor Tabor


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Thanks for that schedule Tom.


----------

